# Improving stock headphone jack sound quality/volume



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

It seems to me that the sound quality/volume on stock/unrooted thunderbolt isnt as loud or crisp as my old Droid X. Any ideas as to what I can do? I've tried poweramp, playerpro, and stock music player with no such improvement. Would rooting and using a specific rom improve this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> It seems to me that the sound quality/volume on stock/unrooted thunderbolt isnt as loud or crisp as my old Droid X. Any ideas as to what I can do? I've tried poweramp, playerpro, and stock music player with no such improvement. Would rooting and using a specific rom improve this? Thanks in advance.


Try infected rom 3.5 if you like sense. It has beats audio built in. It is one of my favorite sense roms. I used to have a droidx to.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=12296148
☆ ★ | ROM | InfectedROM Eternity™ | NIGHTLYS | Sense 3.5 | XE BEATS AUDIO | ★ ☆

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Try infected rom 3.5 if you like sense. It has beats audio built in. It is one of my favorite sense roms. I used to have a droidx to.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=12296148
> ☆ ★ | ROM | InfectedROM Eternity™ | NIGHTLYS | Sense 3.5 | XE BEATS AUDIO | ★ ☆
> ...


Does beats actually improve quality/volume or is it a gimmick?


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Does beats actually improve quality/volume or is it a gimmick?


Yes it does if you like to listen to music. You can also try this equalizer in the market it works for loudness.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.smartandroidapps.equalizer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Beats is a gimmick on the tbolt. We lack the hardware for the beats processing to be much more than an eq setting. That said, it does sound better to me than the stock tbolt eq setting, but nowhere near as good (or loud, if thats what you're looking for) as an app like poweramp with a bit of tuning work and some decent hedphones. Rooting may help in terms of volume, im not exactly sure since its been so long since I rooted, but only on sense roms. Aosp roms have notoriously poor audio quality and phone speaker volume. Personally i am currently running liquid nonsense, which includes "beats audio", and use poweramp. I have different eq settings for my car and my headphones and couldnt be happier with the sound quality. Much better than my ipod touch imho. It just takes some time tweaking the eq and a little audio know how...


----------

